# AQX - Alice Queen



## Joe Blow (27 May 2010)

Callabonna Uranium Ltd (CUU), previously known as MKY Resources Ltd (MKY) is involved in uranium exploration in South Australia, the Northern Territory and Queensland. Also has interests in Geothermal Energy and bauxite.

For previous discussion of this company please see the MKY thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5550


----------



## System (18 November 2015)

On November 18th, 2015, Callabonna Resources Limited (CUU) changed its name and ASX code to Alice Queen Limited (AQX).


----------



## Padowan (19 September 2019)

Wow, a very quiet thread, which may get some posts soon as AQX has mineral leases adjacent to the discovery announced by ALK on the 9 September.
Nearology seems to be the second best strategy in mineral exploration


----------



## Padowan (19 September 2019)

Padowan said:


> Wow, a very quiet thread, which may get some posts soon as AQX has mineral leases adjacent to the discovery announced by ALK on the 9 September.
> Nearology seems to be the second best strategy in mineral exploration



Map of AQX projects relative to ALK


----------



## Knobby22 (20 September 2019)

Nice name and logo.


----------



## peter2 (20 September 2019)

Spotted the BO-Base pattern a few weeks ago but a quick review showed me they didn't have enough cash left to do anything other than raise more capital. Of course I didn't buy the BO>0.02.






After a bit of a "pump" in the price there's a trading halt for a capital raise.


----------



## Miner (5 August 2020)

Padowan said:


> Map of AQX projects relative to ALK
> View attachment 97511



@Padowan Thought to stop the quietness after 11 months of your posting 
This is the story published on ASX and the price suddenly jumped through the roof. 36% rise with 58 millions shares transacted - 10 times more than previous day's volume.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200805/pdf/44l7150mk99wt1.pdf
Was the rise just because of gold price but how does that matter with a prospector ?
Less than two weeks, this was the notice on ASX
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200728/pdf/44kwqc2mn633fh.pdf
Market did not excite then.
Or when this announcement made as a JV with SBM St Barbara
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200630/pdf/44k2dhfvl1sv7n.pdf
I will watch tomorrow's market which will probably take a correction with short sellers return back (??) and I unload my small holding with cash


----------



## Padowan (5 August 2020)

Miner said:


> @Padowan Thought to stop the quietness after 11 months of your posting
> This is the story published on ASX and the price suddenly jumped through the roof. 36% rise with 58 millions shares transacted - 10 times more than previous day's volume.
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200805/pdf/44l7150mk99wt1.pdf
> Was the rise just because of gold price but how does that matter with a prospector ?
> ...




Thx Miner


----------



## frugal.rock (24 April 2022)

Barcode bastardry.
Despite the name and motif, first hole drill core from Horn Island apparently due very shortly from recent announcements.
Island queen's not desert queen's?😅
Not held, although I feel it may be worth a proper FA dig.
Initial dig shows money is tight.


----------



## Ann (24 April 2022)

Money flow has been rising since the volume spike recently! I don't hold this either. What's the bet the thing will spurt up into the heavens? Oooo look we found lithium.....whooosh!


----------

